# Skype crasha in continuazione

## dky

Ciao,

non riesco proprio a capire il motivo di perchè skype mi crashi in continuazione, apro skype e appena mi collego crasha.

Ci sono invece delle volte che funziona perfettamente...ho provato anche ad avviarlo da terminale per avere qualche informazione in più ma

l'unica cosa che ottengo quando crasha è la scritta "Annullato".

Come posso capire dov'è il problema?

----------

## k01

prova una versione differente di skype, ce ne sono 3 in portage, inoltre puoi provare a cancellare la directory .skype nella tua home (presumo si chiami così o in modo simile, non ho skype   :Razz:  ) per ripartire con una configurazione pulita

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, a me skype crasha da paura. sono su amd64 stabile

talvolta crasha ogni minuto, altre volte sta in piedi per ore.

è molto aleatorio.

... si vede che è un programma microsoft.

allora, io ho testato le varie versioni e non ce ne è una che si salvi.

in generale ho notato che:

le versioni con qt-static normalmente vanno meglio e se selezioni come tema per skype non quello di "default" ma un qualsiasi altro, tende a rimanere in piedi un po' di più.

detto questo comunque, ho deciso di chiudere il mio account skype (alla fine la versione per linux fa veramente pietà) e sto "forzatamente" spostando i miei contatti verso jabber.

altro non so che dirti.

il problema è che i segfault stanno a monte. colpa di skype.

----------

## fbcyborg

A me Skype invece è un po' di tempo che va bene, stranamente.

Sarei il primo a dare contro Skype ma per quel che riguarda i crash, avevo questo problema con una versione precedente alla 2.2.0.35-r1 e con la flag qt-static attiva.

Esattamente mi crashava ad ogni avvio di KDE, e dovevo riavviare skype fino a 4-5 volte, prima che rimanesse aperto senza crashare più.

Ora questo problema non me lo da più per fortuna (sgrat). Sinceramente non capisco allora se dipende dalla particolare configurazione che uno ha.

Sono su architettura x86_64, profilo 10.0/desktop e lo stile che uso è quello delle impostazioni del desktop.

----------

## ago

 *dky wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> non riesco proprio a capire il motivo di perchè skype mi crashi in continuazione, apro skype e appena mi collego crasha.
> 
> Ci sono invece delle volte che funziona perfettamente...ho provato anche ad avviarlo da terminale per avere qualche informazione in più ma
> ...

 

Non vorrei che sembrasse spam, poiché è solo una soluzione per aggirare il vostro problema. Se necessitate del protocollo skype potete provare qui: https://imo.im/

Per quanto riguarda i continui crash, capisco che sia un binario precompilato, ma lanciandolo da gdb vedi qualcosa in più?

----------

## darkmanPPT

[ot]

imo l'ho conosciuto pochi giorni fa. devo dire che è fantastico.

peccato sia solo per android.

se ci fosse la versione per linux ovviamente la userei  :Wink: 

[/ot]

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> [ot]
> 
> imo l'ho conosciuto pochi giorni fa. devo dire che è fantastico.
> 
> peccato sia solo per android.
> ...

 

Beh, essendo via web puoi usarlo su qualsiasi piattaforma, è questa la convenienza..ma ti dico la verità, si potrebbe avviare un piccolo progettino, cioè costruire un software che si interfacci con quel sito web, un po' come qgoogletranslate fa translate.google.it  :Wink: 

----------

